# passport taken away?



## sagirl (Jan 2, 2014)

I have dual citizenship. I visited South Africa in August, but only realized a week before the flight that my SA passport has expired. So I entered SA with my UK passport. I want to renew my passport now, but is worried that I might lose my SA citizenship as a result. Will they pick up that I have been in SA on a different passport? Has anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

As a dual citizen entering SA with your other passport is frowned upon,and by entering you are warned that you should renew your papers in 3 months.(thats how long it takes to renew your passport aboard through an SA embassy)
Even though things are quite strict with dual citizenships,i dont think they have a reason to reject your request for that reason alone.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Should be no problem, I too had an expired SA passport, flew into CTI with my UK passport 12/12 and by 02/13 both my SA passport and ID book had been renewed. I was very surprise to see that there was a record of me on the computer system, though only the bare bones and no passport or other applications since 1980.


----------



## sagirl (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Will renew my passport as soon as possible then.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Just go in and renew it. Depending on where you go it can be very fast, even less than a week or two.

Have fun!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah you won't lose your citizenship  My daughter entered SA on her USA passport because DHA couldn't get their act together fast enough....


----------

